# Traing outside the box



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Training outside the box

I just love having fun.............


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice one cookie

I bet thats harder than it looks!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Oh. and good to see you got a new hat


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Bulldozer said:


> Oh. and good to see you got a new hat


LOL....

Couldn`t find usual one......

Will do for next vid though:love:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

if i did that i would be in a wheel chair


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

you are certifiable cookie....


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

Inspirational. As always Cookie


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Ollie B said:


> if i did that i would be in a wheel chair


Nah not with enough practice & a strong core you`d be fine..



Slamdog said:


> you are certifiable cookie....


Sure am buddy:crazy:

Beats going through the same *BORING* old workouts as so many others do



cyberheater said:


> Inspirational. As always Cookie


Thank you.....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hang 10 brah!

(+1)


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

TH&S said:


> Hang 10 brah!
> 
> (+1)


LOL.......


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

In fact thats youre next mission cook... Weightlifting while surfing


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Having tried just to stay balanced on one of those things without any weight, I gotta say I'm impressed there Cookie. That's way more than just core stability.

Now get some real weight on the bar!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

TH&S said:


> In fact thats youre next mission cook... Weightlifting while surfing


Might just take you up on that one...lol


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Nine Pack said:


> Having tried just to stay balanced on one of those things without any weight, I gotta say I'm impressed there Cookie.
> 
> *Thank you...*
> 
> ...


*Hahaha.....*

*Give this old dog a little bit more time and I`m sure I can manage your request...*

****EDIT****** Could one of the mods/admin alter the title of the thread as I made a complete ass of myself and spelt training wrong...


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> *Hahaha.....*
> 
> *Give this old dog a little bit more time and I`m sure I can manage your request...*


Coming in Jan 2008, Cookies going to do a five plate clean into a front squat on that thing....... :crazy:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> Coming in Jan 2008, Cookies going to do a *five plate clean* into a front squat on that thing....... :crazy:


What... he's going to be doing the pots too...??


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Yup, there's simply no beginning to his talents.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Nine Pack said:


> Yup, there's simply no beginning to his talents.


Yep totally talentless....lol...

Might have to wear a red nose and big shoes next time....


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome stuff mate, love watching the stuff you get up to.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

13stonetarget said:


> Awesome stuff mate, love watching the stuff you get up to.


^^ dirty get....


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

TH&S said:


> ^^ dirty get....


Quiet you!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

That's absolutely barmy. I'd be in A&E approximately 30 seconds after I attempted that....

Good stuff, Cookie.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

chrisj22 said:


> That's absolutely barmy. Good stuff, Cookie.


Quite possibly so....

But always great fun to try new inventive stuff..........


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Insane and very humbling when I tried..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bump for later - no you tube at the office


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

TH&S said:


> at the office


No wonder you're so busy on here today....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

SCJP said:


> No wonder you're so busy on here today....


I'm sat waiting for my minions to complete some work while I write up documents...


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Warning please do not try this yourself....

I forgot I had this footage till somebody made references to it and triggered my memory.

Its was shot sometime last year (middle I think) on a rainy day when I was bored and looking for something to do....

I usually get my best ideas on those days









*As with all things I do, take it or leave it, all I`m interested in is just having FUN!*:crazy:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Liking the swiss ball one! Might try the burpee challenge as well...


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

robbiedont said:


> Liking the swiss ball one! *Might try the burpee challenge as well*...


*Please do as we are looking for more people to have a go at it*


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> *Please do as we are looking for more people to have a go at it*


I'm going to start switching up my training in the hope of getting to a Royal Marine level of fitness and I know they do lots of this type of stuff...


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

robbiedont said:


> I'm going to start switching up my training in the hope of getting to a Royal Marine level of fitness and I know they do lots of this type of stuff...


Good luck with that.

Burpees are a great way to boost cardio and burn some extra cals/fat post workout


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> Burpees are a great way to boost cardio and burn some extra cals/fat post workout


Cool thanks, plenty of weighted runs coming my way


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Have fun mixing things up


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

really cool vids there mate.

does the side plank really strengthen your core a lot? what sort of time is a good benchmark?

I really think my lifts are suffering from the fact my obliques are quite weak.

ps. whats the burpees challenge, the video seemed to have been removed for that one?


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Spartan301 said:


> really cool vids there mate.
> 
> *Thanks*
> 
> ...


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

saxon side bends?


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

thats impressive again mate, form was so strict the whole way through.

think it was on the 300 dvd, where they do burpees then on the jump up do a pull up as well, then back down. looks f*cking mean, think the guy did 8 or something.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Spartan301 said:


> saxon side bends?


Get yourself 2 5lb dumbells (good weight to start with) and hold them directly above your head with elbows locked and palms facing each other, now the fun bit, keeping your head looking straight ahead lean to the side as far as you can manage safely pause for sec then pull yourself back up to standing straight and repeat to other side.

1 set of 10 each side will be ample.....lol

Let me know how you feel


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Let me know how you feel


that little comment right there says enough to justify cause for concern!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Spartan301 said:


> that little comment right there says enough to justify cause for concern!


Its what made me decide to try them next gym session!!


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

tried this evening. tough.

on the way down seemed ok, nice and slow, felt good. then after a moments pause on the way back up it feels like you went down twice as far as you thought you did!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Spartan301 said:


> tried this evening. tough.
> 
> on the way down seemed ok, nice and slow, felt good. then after a moments pause on the way back up it feels like you went down twice as far as you thought you did!


Tell me now were your sore...lol...


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

really sore this morning!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Spartan301 said:


> really sore this morning!


Hahahaha and all from 5lb dumbbells...lol


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

shocking really,

starting to loosen off a bit now, twisting at my chair as much as possible!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Tried these today, blimey, I nearly fell over!!


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

not easy at all


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

robbiedont said:


> Tried these today, blimey, I nearly fell over!!


*ROFPMSL.............*

Great aint they?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> *ROFPMSL.............*
> 
> Great aint they?


Yep, I got some funny looks as I stumbled!

Give me more!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

robbiedont said:


> Yep, I got some funny looks as I stumbled!
> 
> Give me more!


Make sure your foot stance is a tad wider than shoulder width and that will help.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Make sure your foot stance is a tad wider than shoulder width and that will help.


Will do, need to try the burpee challenge as well!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Have fun

http://


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Have you seen this?


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

robbiedont said:


> Have you seen this?


Saw your post earlier today but haven`t gotten round to watching fully yet due to editing my vid above..

looks tough, but fun:crazy:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Saw your post earlier today but haven`t gotten round to watching fully yet due to editing my vid above..
> 
> looks tough, but fun:crazy:


I know you like tough though


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

robbiedont said:


> I know you like tough though


LOL,

would be a good cardio type routine run once a week to shake things up a bit


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice vids there mate.

Cookie, are you training for MMA? Do you find it easier to kick/punch harder having spent time working the core?

I try to do some core stuff at least once a week, turkish get ups, side deadlifts and zercher squats awesome stuff although I get funny looks in the gym!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Jock said:


> Nice vids there mate.
> 
> Cookie, are you training for MMA? Do you find it easier to kick/punch harder having spent time working the core?
> 
> I try to do some core stuff at least once a week, turkish get ups, side deadlifts and zercher squats awesome stuff although I get funny looks in the gym!


No, not mma just all round functional strength that will allow me to be able to do any sport I want if I want to.

I find it easier to lift weights thanks to doing the extra core stuff I now do and overall health and posture have dramatically increased as an off shoot of the core work.

TBH I don`t think once per week is enough, I do core work every workout without fail now, not only specific lifts but also the postural holds (some pics posted on here of plank variations I use) as the postural holds teach the deep core muscles to be able to contract (sub maximally) for longer periods of time (endurance) as they are supposed to be able to do to keep our spines/posture in correct alignment.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I try but with the rigours of the season I find it hard to fit in TBH, I will definitley up it in the off/pre-season though.

I do swiss ball squats quite often and I find it really hammer the groins..

I've learnt a lot from this guy though:

http://www.getstrength.com/training/Core-Performance-Rule-of-24-

http://www.getstrength.com/training/My-Top-Five-Core-Exercises


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Jock said:


> *I try but with the rigours of the season I find it hard to fit in TBH, I will definitley up it in the off/pre-season though.*
> 
> I do swiss ball squats quite often and I find it really hammer the groins..
> 
> ...


*The postural holds I do take about 8 minutes tops and thats the 3 full circuits I do...*

*Surely you can manage that...lol*

I`ll look at those links thanks.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Are they best for developing the transversial muscles? Everything I 've read says these are the best ones to develop for power developement eg sprinting/kicking/punching etc

I do the plank and a few supermans although I find them tough lol.

Cheers


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Jock said:


> Are they best for developing the transversial muscles? Everything I 've read says these are the best ones to develop for power developement eg sprinting/kicking/punching etc
> 
> I do the plank and a few supermans although I find them tough lol.
> 
> Cheers


Covers everything matey and TBH best exercises I`ve found for such little investement and big returns..

Just remember when doing them to *draw* the belly button region backwards to activate the muscles (tva`s) and keep the tension there...

This is how I do the circuit

Plank 30 secs (pic1)

Side plank 15 secs each side (pic 2)

Plank 30 secs (pic 1)

Kneeling pose 30 secs each side (pic)

Alternate supers 15 secs each side (pic 5)

Supers 30 secs (pic4)

And repeat sequence

Everyone I help with their training I get them on those basic holds and all have seen a big carry over to their lifts..


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

How many circuits do you do??


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Thats a great post cookie cheers.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

agreed great post- i will start doing these-can actually do plank for 2 mins-start shaking etc though but no bad for a start-is it advisable to build up duration in all? also how can i save the pics and print off to look at for form etc-not very pc knowledgable!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

robbiedont said:


> How many circuits do you do??


3 circuits buddy 1 straight after the other, make sure to *draw* the belly button area in and breath nice and steadily..



Jock said:


> Thats a great post cookie cheers.


Your welcome



paulo said:


> agreed great post- i will start doing these-can actually do plank for 2 mins-start shaking etc though but no bad for a start-is it advisable to build up duration in all? also how can i save the pics and print off to look at for form etc-not very pc knowledgable!


Manage in the region of 4 minutes for basic plank myself, also did a basic core test video for youtube that you may like to watch and have a go at..

Right click the picture(s) and click *save picture as*


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

cheers - got to have targets to work towards


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

paulo said:


> cheers - got to have targets to work towards


Give it a month and you`ll be AMAZED at the results...

And thats only the *baby* circuit:beer1:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

FARK, did them this morning, bloody HURT!

Only did 2 sets this time but the second time round doing supers...

eek!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Covers everything matey and TBH best exercises I`ve found for such little investement and big returns..
> 
> Just remember when doing them to *draw* the belly button region backwards to activate the muscles (tva`s) and keep the tension there...
> 
> ...


I'll testify to that.

I hit a 167.5kg deadlift back in Aug/Sept which I couldn't break past. Started being trained by Cookie in Dec, and hit 170kg about 4 weeks into training and then 180kg for a double the next week...

So thats a 12.5kg gain on a lift without chemical supplementation with only a few basic changes to the routine...


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

robbiedont said:


> FARK, did them this morning, bloody HURT!
> 
> Only did 2 sets this time but the second time round doing supers...
> 
> eek!


Nice one matey...

On your none training days just do 1-2 circuits at 2-3-5 breaths per hold and on training days do 3-5 circuits with 5-10 breaths per hold. Give it a month and the results will be an eye opener...


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

bump for when im at home and i can view it.. bloody work blocked youtube.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

AussieMarc said:


> bump for when im at home and i can view it.. bloody work blocked youtube.


LOL... Well you are payed to work not surf..rofl

TH&S I`ll be sending you over some extra holds sometime soon to go with the ones your are already doing..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> LOL... Well you are payed to work not surf..rofl
> 
> TH&S I`ll be sending you over some extra holds sometime soon to go with the ones your are already doing..


I best clear my inbox then! 100% full again


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Just to clarify, which exercise is the kneeling pose? I'm going to see how I go with this tonight after my workout.

Cheers.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Jock said:


> Just to clarify, which exercise is the kneeling pose? I'm going to see how I go with this tonight after my workout.
> 
> Cheers.


Its the third pic...lol..

I know it as a 2 point contact kneeling pose


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

TH&S said:


> I best clear my inbox then! 100% full again


Me too,

But might be better email them when I get the pictures taken, and you know how long it takes me to get pictures done right...lol


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Nice one matey...
> 
> On your none training days just do 1-2 circuits at 2-3-5 breaths per hold and on training days do 3-5 circuits with 5-10 breaths per hold. Give it a month and the results will be an eye opener...


Ah, I am not doing weights at the moment, Im doing other circuit stuff 4x a week. Was planning on doing core stuff after every session.

I had been trying to count to 30secs etc but will try the 5-10breath stuff.

Out of interest if this is the baby version...


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

robbiedont said:


> Ah, I am not doing weights at the moment, Im doing other circuit stuff 4x a week. Was planning on doing core stuff after every session.
> 
> *ok I would suggest 2-3 hard sessions (10 breaths) and the rest lighter(2-5 breaths)*
> 
> ...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Fab, all this core work should REALLY help my swimming


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

robbiedont said:


> Fab, all this core work should REALLY help my swimming


And life in general...

good luck with it..


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Have just posted about some problems with my lower back when doing sit ups, is there anything else I can be doing to help!?


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

robbiedont said:


> Have just posted about some problems with my lower back when doing sit ups, is there anything else I can be doing to help!?


Just given a reply buddy...

Turkish get ups....


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Oh man that is a great exercise, make sure you keep your eyes fixed on the dumbell/kettlebell though.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Jock said:


> Oh man that is a great exercise, make sure you keep your eyes fixed on the dumbell/kettlebell though.


Aye, just been looking it up, looks fun


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Jock said:


> Oh man that is a great exercise, make sure you keep your eyes fixed on the dumbell/kettlebell though.


Yepper agree...

How did you get on with those holds yesterday?


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Yeah great thanks mate, those supermans are harder than they look lol..


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Jock said:


> Yeah great thanks mate, those supermans are harder than they look lol..


Yep, not in the top ten of my all time fav lifts...lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Yep, not in the top ten of my all time fav lifts...lol


I've been doing those 2 contact poses on the PowerPlate. Mmmmmmm masochism.....


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

TH&S said:


> I've been doing those 2 contact poses on the PowerPlate. Mmmmmmm masochism.....


I tried some on the indo board:crazy:


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Was bored today so decided to make a video :crazy:

http://


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Crazy fooooooooooooooo


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

robbiedont said:


> Crazy fooooooooooooooo


LOL.....


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

lol...my missus wouyld be runnign around the house trying to [email protected] me with the frying pan if I tried any of that sh1t inside...pmsl...

always eventful mate


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Five-O said:


> lol...my missus wouyld be runnign around the house trying to [email protected] me with the frying pan if I tried any of that sh1t inside...pmsl...
> 
> always eventful mate


My wife has just given up hope of ever changing me:crazy:


----------

